# Orchard Grass Hay



## coreyc (Mar 9, 2011)

So I went to Petsmart today when I was there I bought a small package of Orchard Grass Hay for my little GPP figuring if they don't eat it no big deal it was cheap . got home cut it up into small pieces soaked for a little while then put in my enclosure two of my tort's came over and chow the stuff down like they have not been feed in a week Just thought I would share


----------



## Fernando (Mar 9, 2011)

Lucky!!


----------



## Seiryu (Mar 9, 2011)

fmadrigal said:


> Lucky!!



Agreed, lucky!

My two Leo's have never eaten hay, but they have eaten grass mixed with Mazuri. Thor will occasionally eat chopped grass on it's own, but very rare.


----------



## Fernando (Mar 9, 2011)

Seiryu said:


> fmadrigal said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky!!
> ...



Andy has literally turned around and pee'd on it....


----------



## coreyc (Mar 9, 2011)

I hope it was not a one time thing I am going to give them some tomorrow they have been eating live grass since I got them maybe that helped I dont know


----------



## Seiryu (Mar 9, 2011)

coreyc said:


> I hope it was not a one time thing I am going to give them some tomorrow they have been eating live grass since I got them maybe that helped I dont know



Ya, you got yours from Tom/Cory correct? Both of mine were already 3-4 months old and likely not given the chance to eat grass early on. Been trying with Thor for almost 2 years now . We'll see how he does outside this year though.


----------



## Tom (Mar 9, 2011)

Great news Cory. Good for you for even trying. Yeah I almost forgot that they've been eating real grass since right after they hatched.

It really makes me think that how torts are initially started in the first few days and weeks really does have a huge impact on the rest of their lives. I already knew that it does as far as proper shell development, but the diet implications are a new thought for me. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## coreyc (Mar 9, 2011)

Seiryu said:


> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it was not a one time thing I am going to give them some tomorrow they have been eating live grass since I got them maybe that helped I dont know
> ...



Yes the two that ate are from Tom the other was in a hide and did not eat any yet


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 9, 2011)

Tom said:


> Great news Cory. Good for you for even trying. Yeah I almost forgot that they've been eating real grass since right after they hatched.
> 
> It really makes me think that how torts are initially started in the first few days and weeks really does have a huge impact on the rest of their lives. I already knew that it does as far as proper shell development, but the diet implications are a new thought for me. Thanks for sharing this with us.



Along those same lines, the hatchling sulcata that was found in a lady's back yard, wouldn't eat for her, gave her to me, adopted to someone who only picks weeds and grass for it and he eats like a champ every day! So I'm thinking the hatchling ate weeds and grasses until he was found and brought in.


----------

